# bash: <command>: Input/Output error

## killgORE

My laptop is a fujitsu-seimens amilo a 1630 (amd 64 3700+) running with i386 gentoo 2.6.10 series kernel.

The system is prone to getting into a messed up state seemingly randomly. 

The title is the error that i get when i try to execute any commands in a terminal, and i cannot start any new applications. So when the problem happens I cannot access the logs or dmesg to help debug. I have to hard reboot to get the system working again.

So. any help is very appreciated. 

Currently.. with the system rebooted and working..  dmesg gives this..

Linux version 2.6.10 (root@queeg) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #2 SMP Mon Mar 14 22:20:13 GMT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 000000001ffdf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffdf000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 131024

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126928 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f7970

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x09000402 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffd0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x09000402 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffd0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x09000402 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffd0390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x09000402 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffdf040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 UW     F06_____ 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 10 global_irq 10 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ10 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 798.502 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 514376k/524096k available (2548k kernel code, 9180k reserved, 1008k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1576.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=788480)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000010

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ stepping 0a

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 2924.59 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 3 msecs.

Total of 1 processors activated (1576.96 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=0)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 *4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1111062508.034:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O].

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (75 C)

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST9808210A, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[febfb800-febfbfff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d532581e201]

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: BIOS handoff failed (112, 1010001)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: continuing after BIOS bug...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 23, pci mem 0xfebff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 20, pci mem 0xfebfd000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 21, pci mem 0xfebfe000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 35

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio2

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4094 buckets, 32752 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe (1200 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0x0, vid 0x12

ACPI wakeup devices:

 EC0  LID  MAC AC97 MC97 SLPB

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

Losing too many ticks!

TSC cannot be used as a timesource.

Possible reasons for this are:

  You're running with Speedstep,

  You don't have DMA enabled for your hard disk (see hdparm),

  Incorrect TSC synchronization on an SMP system (see dmesg).

Falling back to a sane timesource now.

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 19, 00:03:0d:1d:fc:f5.

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

SIS5513: port 0x01f0 already claimed by ide0

SIS5513: port 0x0170 already claimed by ide1

SIS5513: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49515 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Unsupported SiS chipset (device id: 0755), you might want to try agp_try_unsupported=1.

agpgart: no supported devices found.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004e0b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004302 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 119828480

[fglrx] max   LFB = 119828480

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost sync at byte 4

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost sync at byte 1

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio2/input0 - driver resynched.

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## transienteagle

killgORE,

I would first get rid of 

 *Quote:*   

> Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed. 

 

by enabling 

 *Quote:*   

> [ ] Power Management Timer Support 

 

within the ACPI section of kernel configuration.

I don't think that this is your problem however, my suspicion is that you may have a faulty disk. Try checking the disk to see if you can get any clues.

rgds

TE

----------

## killgORE

k.. Cheers. done and done. I just added the cpu scaling the other day, cause I thought the problem was happening after prolonged periods of being idle.. This is not the case though.

I do know that the file system becomes read only when the problem presents..

new dmesg to get excited by  :Smile: 

Linux version 2.6.10 (root@queeg) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #3 SMP Fri Mar 18 09:37:28 GMT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 000000001ffdf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffdf000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 131024

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126928 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f7970

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x09000402 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffd0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x09000402 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffd0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x09000402 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffd0390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x09000402 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffdf040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 UW     F06_____ 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 10 global_irq 10 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ10 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 798.439 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 514376k/524096k available (2548k kernel code, 9180k reserved, 1008k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1585.15 BogoMIPS (lpj=792576)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000010

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ stepping 0a

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 2924.59 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 3 msecs.

Total of 1 processors activated (1585.15 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=0)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 *4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1111138770.108:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O].

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (75 C)

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST9808210A, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[febfb800-febfbfff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d532581e201]

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: BIOS handoff failed (112, 1010001)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: continuing after BIOS bug...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 23, pci mem 0xfebff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 20, pci mem 0xfebfd000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 21, pci mem 0xfebfe000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 35

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio2

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4094 buckets, 32752 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe (1200 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0x0, vid 0x12

ACPI wakeup devices:

 EC0  LID  MAC AC97 MC97 SLPB

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 19, 00:03:0d:1d:fc:f5.

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

SIS5513: port 0x01f0 already claimed by ide0

SIS5513: port 0x0170 already claimed by ide1

SIS5513: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49499 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Unsupported SiS chipset (device id: 0755), you might want to try agp_try_unsupported=1.

agpgart: no supported devices found.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004e0b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004302 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 119828480

[fglrx] max   LFB = 119828480

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

----------

## killgORE

incidentally.. The hardware works fine under *coughs* windows xp (supplied with the laptop). So it is a linux install issue.

----------

## GaryGNU

I've begun to run into the same problem. Was there a fix found. I'm currently upgrading the kernel and older packages to see if that helps???

----------

## b0fh

What kernel are you running which have those errors?

----------

## killgORE

O.k.. 

I found the answer to this a while ago.. and never posted back.

it was an issue with my ide driver module. make sure you compile it in. I guess it was previously a module, and that over time it was getting currupt and causing the errors.

----------

## Nossie

I'm having the same problem.

I am running kernel 2.6.12 from a raid10 array (LSI 150-6 megaraid card).

I have the megaraid driver compiled into the kernel.

I didn't have this problem with kernel 2.6.10 and i didn't change any kernel options when uprgading to kernel 2.6.12

Output of dmesg (for those who think it is usefull  :Smile:  ):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.12 (root@home) (gcc version 3.4.3-20050110 (Gentoo 3.4.3.20050110-r2, ssp-3.4.3.20050110-0, pie-8.7.7)) #1 Sun Jun 19 13:46:24 CEST 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

